# Crear caja potente a partir de baffles comerciales



## pacoporti (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola,un saludo.Tengo 5 baffles de 3 vias de los antiguos equipos hifi "comerciales"(son faciles de conseguir en los puntos limpios,las tiran).Casi todos son de 50 W.Los graves suelen se de 8",un medio y un tweteer.Son de 8 ohm.
¿podria hacer cajas bass reflex con dos graves de 8 " y 2 Tweeter cada una?
¿Que pasaria con la impedancia?
¿Aumentaria la potencia admisible?
Gracias.


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola paisano. 

Efectivamente, puedes construirte dos cajas nuevas como tú dices conectando en paralelo dos altavoces de cada (tweeters o woofers), pero entonces has de tener en cuenta que la impedancia cambia, al igual que ocurre con las resistencias: en serie se suman y en paralelo si son iguales la imp. total es la mitad del valor de la de un altavoz, o sea que si conectas dos de 8 ohmios en paralelo es como si tuvieras uno de 4. Lo más seguro entonces es que tengas que cambiar el filtro o adaptarlo si no está preparado para trabajar con 4 ohmios. Y también que la salida del amplificador te admita 4 ohmios de carga (la mayoría lo hacen). En ese caso el amplificador entrega más potencia (suele ser aprox. del 30% a 50% más según diseño). Pero ojo con el calor, deberías comprobar que el disipador no se calentase demasiado.

Para mejor información sobre la construcción de cajas acústicas yo te recomendaría que leyeras aquí:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/doc_altavoces.html

Ejem... ahora que lo he visto, sin ir más lejos aquí se habla largo y tendido sobre el asunto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/resistencia-impedancia-potencia-frecuencia-8-ohms-13377/


----------

